# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2009 Classes - Updates 7/16/09



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

University of Massachusetts at Lowell Police Department - Lowell, MA
August 17, 18, 19, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 395-8708 or email at [email protected]


----------

